# تخطيط طباعة و الدوائر الالكترونية



## ديود (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......
أرجوا ممن يقرأ هذه الرساله ولديها المعلومة المفيدة بألا يبخل علينا بها .....
أريد شرح لكيفية اعادة تخطيط الدائرة الالكترونية وكيفية طباعتها على اللوحة , وطريقة تصنيع اللوحات الالكترونية......
واذا كانت هناك أي برامج كمبيوتر يمكن استخدامها كمعمل يوضح طرق طباعة وتصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية للطلبة....
ولكم جزيل الشكر......


----------



## محمود محمد أحمد مو (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل سوف تجد أن شاء الله 3 أنواع من تصميم البرد:
اول طريقه: البورد النحاسيه العاديه
الطريقه الثانيه وهي تشبه الطريقه الاولي
الطريقه الثالثه باستخدام البورد الحساسه للضوء 
على هذا الرابط (http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7441)
>موقع القريه الألكترونية<
:6: للأفاده فقط لا غير:6:


----------



## hassco400 (25 يوليو 2009)

احييك من الاعماق وارجو افادتنا بتفاصيل اكتر عن طباعة البورتات بالسلك سكرين
ونكوووون شاكرييييين


----------



## محمد سعيد بركات (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس عماد (27 يوليو 2009)

نوعا ما مكلفة ماديا .

بارك الله فيك 

و الى الامام


----------



## abdo523 (23 يوليو 2010)

اخى العزيز 
هذه بعض المعلومات عن طباعة الدوائر الالكترونية موجودة في بعض المنتديات وهي ثلاث طرق: 
*اول طريقه: البورد النحاسيه العاديه*
يتم رسم الدائرة المراد طباعتها علي ورق كلك او ورق شفاف ، ثم نقوم بوضع ورقه من الكربون بحيث يكون السطح المكربن هو الملاصق للبورده ، ويتم وضع الورقه الشفافه بالمقلوب علي الكربون ونمشي علي خطوط الدائرة ، ونجد ان خطوط الدائره سوف تطبع علي البورده
يتم تزهييه الخطوط بقلم دوكو ، ثم نضع البورده في اي حمض كيميائي وليكن كلوريد الحديدوز المخفف
نترك البورده داخل الحمض مع هز الاناء المحتوي علي الحمض والبورده او تقليب الحمض حتي يتم تسريع التفاعل بين الحمض والنحاس
ويفضل لو كان الماء المضف للحمض دافئ حتي يساعد في تسريع التفاعل ايضا
*الطريقه الثانيه وهي تشبه الطريقه الاولي*
ولكن يتم طباعه الدائرة باستخدام طابعه ليزر جيده وذلك بعد رسم الدائرة باحد البرامج المخصصه مثل ايجيل
يجب طباعه البورده علي ورق شفاف بلاستيك مثل المستخدم في البروجيكتور
يتم لصق الشفافيه المطبوع عليها الدائرة علي البورده ووضع قطعه من القماش عليها 
نقوم بتسخين المكواه وكي البورده من اعلي القماشه حتي يسيح حبر الطباعه الموجود علي الورق الشفافه علي البورده
وهذه الطريقه بدلا من استخدام الكربون
ثم يتم عمل باقي الخطوات كما في الطريقه الاولي
*الطريقه الثالثه باستخدام البورد الحساسه للضوء:*
توجد انواع من البورد تكون مطليه بماده حساسه للضوء والانواع التي لاتكون مطليه ( البورد النحاسيه العاديه ) فيمكن طلاؤها بماده حساسه للضوء تسمي ( بوزيتيف 20) (ve 20+) ولكن ترش علي البورده بشكل متساوي حتي لايزيد الطلاء في ناحيه وتقل في اخري
في البورد الحساسه للضوء الجاهزة تكون مغطاه بغلاف ، هذا الغلاف يتم نزعه ووضع الدائرة المرسومه علي الورق الشفاف بالمقلوب علي الماده الحساسه للضوء، ووضع لوح من الزجاج علي الشفاف من اعلي لتثبيتها
يتم تعريض البورده في الشمس لمده من 10 دقايق الي ربع ساعه ، وسوف نلاحظ ان الاماكن اللتي لم تتعرض للشمس وهي لاماكن الموجوده اسفل خطوط الدائرة سوف تاخد لون اخضر مصفر والباقي بلون اخضر مزرق
واذا لم تظهر بشكل محسوس فيمكن وضعها لمده اطول في الشمس
ثم يتم وضع البورده داخل البوتاس وهي ماده كاويه ولكن بنسبه قليله جدا جدا لانها تاكل الماده الحساسه للضوء ويتم تخفيفها بالماء بنسبه كبيره
وسوف تزال الاجزاء التي تعرضت للضوء ، اما الاجزاء التي لم تتعرض للضوء سوف تظل موجوده وهي تمثل الدائرة المراد طباعتها
ثم يتم وضع البورده داخل الحمض حتي نزيل طبقه النحاس
ثم يتم تخريم البورده ولحامها


----------

